# Relaxation CD - For Pre & Post Embryo Transfer



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

My FET will be in June and I start my injections in a couple of wks. In preparation, I thought about getting a relaxation CD to help de-stress during this difficult time. I've just ordered Zita West's Relaxation CD - For Pre & Post Embryo Transfer. Has anyone else used it os another similar and has it helped?

Laura xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's lots of threads/posts on Complementary Therapies board with recommendations on CDs etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

i did the zeta west when i had icsi and i got pregnant she tells you to visualise the embryos inplanting, id give anything a bash! Also did accupunturefor about 2 months prioronce a week and b4 embie transfer and after! ate organic brazil nuts, sunflower seeds and seasame, dont know if anything helped but helped my mind that i had took steps to help also stopped drinking 2 months b4 starting ... i would have hated to look back and thought if only i....


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Laura,
just wanted to say I found Zita West's CD very relaxing. She is good at getting you to visualise the embryo/s implanting in your 'lovely nutrient-filled womb'. I often used to fall alseep before I would get to the end of the session. Think relaxation is very important to combat the stresses and strains of IVF. Having said that, tried acupuncture last year and hated it. Couldn't relax at all with thoses needles sticking out of me. I much prefer reflexology (not recommended during PUPO). Hope all goes well for you.

Helen xxxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

ooohhh now i loved accupunture, felt so relaxed i could have slept for a week after a session!!


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Laura,


I just received my CD yesterday and I really enjoyed it last night.  Now that you have had the CD a while what do you think about it?


Also I have tried a few different Acupuncturists and is really important to find the right one.  I love it and am happy to try anything new.  


I have my 3 day transfer on Monday...fingers crossed.


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello ladies, thanks for ur replies. Wow Helen congrats to you, the acupuncture must have done some good along side the cd. You must be thrilled! Where did your acupuncturist put the needles? Mine used 2 in my stomach,1 in the ear, 2 in the calfs, 2 in the hands and 2 in the ankles. I've had it done before and they put them mostly in my stomach. I don't know which 1 did it best... 

Hi Clare, I did the cd for the 1st time today, whilst lying in the sun 'visualising' my uterus! I must have looked funny if neighbours saw me. It's mad what we do isn't it?! I found it very relaxing& will continue until my transfer in about 4 wks. I'm not sure how often tho! Good luck wi the transfer, it will work, it will work!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

I used the cd too ad it was so relaxing.  also used it just before ET and was all dazed when i arrived. The visualisation is great..I like the way she says if u visualise an area of the body allthe energy will go there. I used to make myself believe ever word and im sure it helped me focus...and if nothing else it defo helped me relax. 

Im now 22 weeks pregnant so it worked for me xx


----------

